# New Tank Set Up And Ready!



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Just thought id post a kwik few pics of my new set up!!! All rigged and ready for cycling!!! Getting closer!!!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice look to it!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Cheers Bro!!! Gna be sorting the background, substrate and everything shortly!! Gna also construct the hood and lighting system!!!


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice looking tank. Im about to start up my 72gal tank in the next few days also... cant wait


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

LOL Cool!! Not bad concidering it was free!!!!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Man that looks a little crazy. Your tank ends need something under them. I'm not sayn it can't or won't work but I wouldn't set a tank up like that. Ahh I see what ya did now. Its sitting on one long board n you put wood trim around it to hide it. That's a lot better than just letting the ends hang out over nothing. What are your plans for stock.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

LOL Everyone here and elsewhere keeps saying that about the ends!! Its no different than some Famous brand names cabinets!!!

Im planning on a large shoal of reds, maybe a mix 50/50 wilds and tank bred depending on funds!! Looking at 10/12!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

cool set up man!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks mate just put me background on!! Wnt for the black one with mangrove branches coming through thetop and rocks at the bottom!!


----------

